
Ask HN: Is there a publicly available database of org charts? - whitneyricketts
Looking for org charts per year for companies as they grow — interested in seeing what roles and functions are added when, etc. I&#x27;ve found some old Apple charts via Computer History Museum and Internet Archive, but it seems like there <i>should</i> be an open source project to collect these, if there&#x27;s not already.
======
PaulHoule
You can get data on corporate officers from SEC filings and similar documents.

~~~
whitneyricketts
Thanks! Hoping to drill into even the operator level, but those will be harder
to source / vet. Will dig into SEC and related resources.

------
AgensGraph
Try using AgensGraph to manage your database

